# diagrama cabezal behringer B300



## plarenas (Dic 20, 2011)

Estimados colegas del foro,

Necesito el diagrama del B200 de behringer, esta fallando y se calienta mucho, les agradeceria muchisimo si alguien pudiera ayudarme.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 18, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> Estimados colegas del foro,
> 
> Necesito el diagrama del B200 de behringer, esta fallando y se calienta mucho, les agradeceria muchisimo si alguien pudiera ayudarme.



bueno para finalizar, me conseguí el diagrama y repare el cabezal, si alguien lo necesita se lo puedo facilitar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2012)

Subilo directamente al Foro sin preguntar ! 

Saludos !


----------



## plarenas (Jun 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Subilo directamente al Foro sin preguntar !
> 
> Saludos !



DOSMETROS, hay van los dos la etapa del previo y control te tonos y la etapa de potencia, bueno el titulo esta mal porque no existe el B200 es el B300


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Listo , ya lo corregí para el buscador 

Gracias por los diagramas !

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2012)

Buen aporte.

gracias.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Listo , ya lo corregí para el buscador
> 
> Gracias por los diagramas !
> 
> Saludos



de nada cuando tenga un tiempo voy a buscar otros que tengo por hay y los subo


----------

